# Book and Preparation for Shifa



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Can someone please give list of recommended books for Shifa Medical College. Also, can someone also explain how this will happen, as in, when will we get the book list, how can we purchase them. Is there a bank or a setup for foreign students in Shifa? 

What other preparations should we take, cause I haven't opened a book since June..my subject tests! ha! will that have any effect? Do they go really hard in the first month or what?

Okay..as you can see I am QUITE nervous, and can use ANY advice you medstudents have out there to offer! Please do asap..i have like a week until orientation..oh oh ..what happens at orientation?! 

All recommendations and suggestions are welcome! 

Thanks, 
Talib


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey talib. You do seem pretty nervous. But dont worry.You dont need all the books on your first day.or week for that matter. You could go to the library and issue whatever book you like. I am not sure as to when they will give the book list and all. and im pretty sure they have an atm or something in the hospital.So you can open your account in any bank and then use the machine.

I dont think we have to study anything beforehand. I havnt opened any books in a long time too and so have my friends but we dont have any intention in going through the new ones or the old ones any time soon.

As for the orientation you dont have to attend it if you dont want too. They will probably just introduce you to the teachers or vice versa and show you around. But you should go to the hostels on the 13th if you are interested in living there. since thats what the hostel people told me.


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

I havnt given any definite answer to any of your questions because im in the same boat. Thought it would be helpful if you knew you arent the only clueless one around.


----------



## avaisraja.23 (Aug 8, 2011)

I saw the schedule for this year in the school. The first 2 weeks is basically gonna cover the Foundation of Medicine or something of that sort. So i dont think books are gonna be needed during the first week or so of school.


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

avaisraja.23 said:


> I saw the schedule for this year in the school. The first 2 weeks is basically gonna cover the Foundation of Medicine or something of that sort. So i dont think books are gonna be needed during the first week or so of school.


That's good...I'm nervous aswell #baffled


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Can someone post the schedule here?!

and what about hostels..can someone give details on that?
how many meals do they provide? is there anyone to clean clothes..
like what's the set up?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

And has anyone bought school supplies yet??
Or should we wait and ask on orientation..what should we use..5 subject or what?


----------



## avaisraja.23 (Aug 8, 2011)

talib said:


> And has anyone bought school supplies yet??
> Or should we wait and ask on orientation..what should we use..5 subject or what?


I think we should wait for the orientation. The schools here are not like those in New York. I think you're gonna need more than a 5 Subject Notebook. Hope this helps.


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

talib said:


> Can someone post the schedule here?!
> 
> and what about hostels..can someone give details on that?
> how many meals do they provide? is there anyone to clean clothes..
> like what's the set up?


I checked the girls hostels. They say they provide breakfast and dinner and you do your lunch at the college cafeteria. 
They have laundry services but you will have to give extra money for that. The hostels have shared rooms with attached washroons and they have buses which take you to and back from school. I am guessing the boy hostels have the same setup.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you have to have your own lunch at that time? Or do they provide you? and how do you get intouch with the laundry services? Do all first years dorm together? or do they mix it up , like you can be with a second year student etc.. and no one answered a whole bunch of my questions from before either..


----------



## Xanb (Oct 5, 2011)

All I know about the orientation is what they have mentioned on the invitation letter, rest is going to be a surprise lol


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

So you're going to go supply shopping after the orientation ?


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

dude the first two weeks will be only introduction etc!! basically its just a waste of time, u wont study anything, its just for you to get used to the college!! as far as books are concerned you will get the book list on the first day you come to college and a book stall will be set up in the lobby for three days, so you can buy it from there


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Can you buy the books on orientation ?


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

no!! orientation is just a speech from the dean nd then refreshment!!! by the way why do you need books on orientation??


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

You can't look around the school? and meet teachers?


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

you can


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

all this excitement fill finish once studies start!!!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

What do most people do on orientation?
and do students meet each other?
and when do the studies get difficult


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

One word Talib : Chill!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ LOL, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Eesha (Mar 15, 2009)

talib said:


> Can someone please give list of recommended books for Shifa Medical College. Also, can someone also explain how this will happen, as in, when will we get the book list, how can we purchase them. Is there a bank or a setup for foreign students in Shifa?
> 
> What other preparations should we take, cause I haven't opened a book since June..my subject tests! ha! will that have any effect? Do they go really hard in the first month or what?
> 
> ...


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Wow thanks alot! That sure calmed my nerves a bit! I look forward to orientation now, much better


----------



## doc.to.be (Nov 9, 2011)

All your questions will be answered at the orientation... Where you will also be told about the hostel rules etc and the services they provide. A tour to the campus will be given, and u will be made familiar to the teachers and there departments etc....
So relax till orientation.


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

More than the books, I was anxious to know about the "white gown" ... well, the College will set up stall for the necessary stuff, probably books too ...


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

Eesha said:


> talib said:
> 
> 
> > Orientation consists of 1) speeches, 2) more speeches 3) even more speeches 4) introductions (*they call out your name and you stand up at wave at everyone*), 5) speeches 6) refreshments. After that you can wander around the school, meet people, check out the "campus", meet the teachers etc. And that's it!
> ...


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> Eesha said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for your very comforting words ... #laugh
> ...


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wish they gave us the MBBS degrees for "waving"


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

My father bought me Gray's Anatomy on my farmaesh  ... (the book)

I don;t know if the book is required or not, but it feels good to have it before the admission was confirmed


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

... and if the stuff in Grey's Anatomy (tv serial) is true, and there is going to be a Dr. Bailey in the college ... I am going to buy nice joggers (I guess they will make us run around all the time)


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> ... and if the stuff in Grey's Anatomy (tv serial) is true, and there is going to be a Dr. Bailey in the college ... I am going to buy nice joggers (I guess they will make us run around all the time)


Hahaha...#rofl I was never into that serial alot #laugh 

Though I might start watching it now #happy


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

I saw most of you guys today #wink


----------



## abubaker9696 (Oct 24, 2011)

it was gud  the feeling ov satisfaction dat we got into a med colg nw INSHaaALLAH if we stayed focus we will b a great doc  buh in ma opinion dean se bach ker rehna bus


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

abubaker9696 said:


> it was gud  the feeling ov satisfaction dat we got into a med colg nw INSHaaALLAH if we stayed focus we will b a great doc  buh in ma opinion dean se bach ker rehna bus


Haha...dude, pray he doesn't read this #laugh 

just kidding, yeah it was fun.

The CEO is a really cool guy, dont you think? #happy #rofl


----------



## abubaker9696 (Oct 24, 2011)

i dont want any disciplinary action on me  it was gud  CEO was cool  yeah tou waisay anay wala waqt he bataye ga


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

One of my father's friends was a Professor of Paediatrics at Shifa Hospital. We went to see him on 9th November, and had a long discussion with him about studying at Shifa. 

About Dean, he mentioned with emphasis that he is a visionary. He has all the plans to bring Shifa at par with the best medical institutions in the world. Whatever he said during the orientation session made sense. If anybody is late, he/ she wastes not only his/ her own time, but also penalizes those who are punctual. Policy of Zero Tolerance makes things work.

Prior to discussion with the Professor friend of my father, we were double minded about Shifa or IMDC or Riffah ... After the discussion, it was easy for us to select Shifa out of three.


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Watching Grey's Anatomy has been a real inspiration for me .. I guess everyone should watch it.*



LybaLyba said:


> Hahaha...#rofl I was never into that serial alot #laugh
> 
> Though I might start watching it now #happy


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> *Watching Grey's Anatomy has been a real inspiration for me .. I guess everyone should watch it.*


House m.d is waaay better #yes


----------

